# New - and overwhelmed! ~



## tinastar (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi

I've just joined this morning.  Have looked at these sites many times before, but feel now is the time to make contact.

We are just about to start our first FET from an abandoned IVF cycle in October.  ( I developed OHSS, which really set me back).

It is so comforting to know other people understand how you are feeling with the struggle.

Briefly, it was bowel surgery that damaged my tubes and is causing the infertility.

Would love to hear from anyone (esp if you are in a similar situation),

p.s anyone else finding the website a bit confusing?

Tina x


----------



## Angela30 (May 23, 2007)

Hi goodluck with your treatment!      
I am in the stimming part of my cycle with EC on Sat this week!
I have really only just started using this website this week but there is loads of support on it and i'm finding it really useful!
Just to add - I have found it really confusing too but luckily I have a friend who had a BFP on her second cycle of ICSI (now in her 3rd trimester) and she has shown me how to use it - but I think its just practise - all the acronoymns are the most difficult - can anyone help out
DH - dear husband
BFP - big fat positive - I know those!!!
Lots of luck - I've blown you some bubbles!
Angela


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Welcome to you both 

Acronyms glossary here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

A moderator will be along shortly and will be able to point you to the areas that they feel your most suited to 

I am conscious that the site can be confusing at first - and its something that I am personally looking to improve.

All the best of luck,
Tony
x


----------



## tinastar (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the reply - it's amazing how many hours go by when you get into this!

What's an EC?

I can't even seem to get the smiley faces in the message!!

x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

EC is Egg Collection 

When you click on the smiley (whilst typing a response) you will see something like this appear [nobbc]: )[/nobbc] But when you submit your post it will automagically turn into 

Hope that helps,

Tony
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*Hello Tinastar *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki one of the chat moderators on here 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment*

*Here are a couple of links which will be of help/interest to you*

*ENGLAND LOCATIONS BOARD-Find your clinic/area here*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

*FET BOARD
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Tinastar 



> p.s anyone else finding the website a bit confusing?



 I am sorry youve found it confusing today, hopefully with a little practice & time it will become clearer,
Can I ask what you were confused by 
I am glad youve made a post here on Intros as from here we can help you best find your way around FF
by leaving you direct links to relevent areas of the site,

I see youve had an illiostomy  I work as a HCA on a bowel surgery ward so have an understanding of what this means, You may be pleased to know that there are a few other members on here with 'ostomys TTC!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~
CLICK HERE

G&B ~ Community board
CLICK HERE

IVF General ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there Tinastar .

Welcome to the bestest Fertility Forum around !.

I have Crohns Disease & have a permanent Ileostomy too. There is a really great thread about Crohns & Colitis here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88620.150

You will find it under IVF General Chit Chat For The UK . Its now 11 pages long & we are all very friendly - really helps to know that other people are going thru the same things & that you can chat about Ileosotmys with people that understand . Why not pop in & say hello ??

Wishing you luck with your FET coming up   .*_


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Tina and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi BLK

Thanks for adding that link - I never realised you had a thread ! 
Is it OK if I direct other newbies with these conditions/stomas to you 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Indeedy it is, Dizzy - the more the merrier & more helpfull .*_


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------



## tinastar (Jun 7, 2007)

Blue Lobster Keeper said:


> _*Hello there Tinastar .
> 
> Welcome to the bestest Fertility Forum around !.
> 
> ...


Hi

Sorry such a late reply! The FET was a failure so I took a break from IVF thoughts and anything to do with it including the website!

But I have returned - just had our 2nd attempt (ICSI) and on the two week wait.

If you are around and fancy a chat - it's always great to talk to other ostomates (as they call us)

Tina


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome Back Tina 
Just click on the Link IVF & Crohn's/colitis (subject to new threads)

CLICK HERE
and say hi 

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

 for your failed FET, taking a break is often the only way to remain sane.

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! [/color]
~Dizzi~


----------

